# My Pitch My Castle



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Well here we are in Skeggy for our one week every year to play in the lawn bowls national finals . The site isn,t my favourite but is within easy cycling distance of the greens , what irks me is people using my pitch as a thoroughfare to the toilets and shower block because it is more direct than using the pathways . Is this behavior normal and acceptable and its me being a grumpy git . I think the wind breaks will be out tomorrow


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe a simple sign explaining how you feel?  

Dick


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe it should say DSS Inspectors


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

palaceboy said:


> Well here we are in Skeggy for our one week every year to play in the lawn bowls national finals . The site isn,t my favourite but is within easy cycling distance of the greens , what irks me is people using my pitch as a thoroughfare to the toilets and shower block because it is more direct than using the pathways . Is this behavior normal and acceptable and its me being a grumpy git . I think the wind breaks will be out tomorrow


Or have a word with the wardens and asked to be moved dont let it spoil your holiday .


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*sends the Mem livid*

Sends the Mem livid with rage...ive all on stopping her getting out the van and ranting!


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Simply rude of them, put a couple of objects in the way say a bucket full of water :wink: or borrow a Rotwieller, why should you have the bother of putting up a wind break?


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Zepp said:


> palaceboy said:
> 
> 
> > Well here we are in Skeggy for our one week every year to play in the lawn bowls national finals . The site isn,t my favourite but is within easy cycling distance of the greens , what irks me is people using my pitch as a thoroughfare to the toilets and shower block because it is more direct than using the pathways . Is this behavior normal and acceptable and its me being a grumpy git . I think the wind breaks will be out tomorrow
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

palaceboy said:


> trip wire


Why not razor wire?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

palaceboy said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > palaceboy said:
> ...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.... and a few bear traps.

What about a couple of Unexploded Mines signs?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What really gets up my nose - literally and metaphorically-on both campsites and aires, are smokers who leave their vans to come and stand under our windows ! When you ask that they move at best they do so grudgingly. If smoking is such a harmless act, as they clearly believe, then why don't they stay in their van ?

It's at times like these that a good powerful smelly aerosol comes in handy. I am tempted sometimes to use a hairspray but fear prosecution if they catch fire,

G
.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Live and let live. It's not worth getting worked up about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought most sites had hedges or fences to stop this disguting type of behaviour :roll: :roll: 

Why not just follow each one back to their pitch and have a wander around, maybe a take a chair and sit down for a read.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Why not lust politely ask the offender not to do it I did and it worked.
Mrs Geordie was amazed she did not know I did polite.I must try it more often.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the folks who are basically saying "get over it" probably haven't had it happen to them.

We had a similar problem in Spain a couple of years ago where our pitch had obviously been vacant for some time and a long term Spanish family were using it as a short-cut to their pitch.

In my opinion it's the height of rudeness and I didn't mind telling them so :evil:


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

To Billcreer 
This is a regimented campsite with individual pitches which i have paid for pitch H25 surely this is almost trespass . This would not be our prefered location but we are here for our convenience for one week every year so i know what to expect regarding bad manners by other campers . I know that this is a dangerous comment but could it be demographics .


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

On a regimented campsite it is a bad manners to cut across someones pitch, especially if clearly marked out with a hedge etc.

However, on a cheap CL which is basically just a field then its a different matter. I have done it loads myself, walked right past peoples vans. As long as you don't hang about outside, smoking etc.

Paul.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

On well marked out pitches, I would never think of walking over any one else's space. However, there are some people who think they own the whole of the camp site. I was at Killin a few weeks back and there are grass strips about 6 feet wide between pitches. I used one of these to walk to the toilet block and a person sitting outside there caravan asked me not to? No further comment required.


Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think it sad that people can't leave their insecurities and prejudices at home when they go camping.
I really don't understand why anyone would, for a few days, try and defend a small piece of land to which they think they have bought exclusive ownership.
It does explain why a lot of campers see motorhomers as an unfriendly bunch who are aloof and standoffish.
It does go someway of explain why the CCC exists with all of it's regimentation and over officious rules.
I suppose there are a number of people who only feel comfortable when they are being organised and haven't the confidence to do their own thing only seeing their neighbours as the enemy.
If you think, when you go camping in your motorhome, that you have brought your "home" with you then you are deluded as in reality all you have is a bed and toilet on wheels. Your garden and front gate have been left behind.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Having once opened the van door smack into someone's face (by accident) I did apologise but mentally thought :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

palaceboy said:


> To Billcreer
> This is a regimented campsite with individual pitches which i have paid for pitch H25 surely this is almost trespass . This would not be our prefered location but we are here for our convenience for one week every year so i know what to expect regarding bad manners by other campers . I know that this is a dangerous comment but could it be demographics .


I don't think demography comes into unless you come from an area where it is assume that you have exclusive use of land when all you have paid for is the use of the facilities.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The bit your van is on is yours for the time you have paid for, the rest of the site is for everybody includeing the bit round you unless it is comparteted into individual plots..

I live on a caravan site on the coast where the whole site is open plan and folk just wander past any van to get where they are going, or stop for a chat or beer as they pass, try it rather than getting upset, you are all on holiday :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> The bit your van is on is yours for the time you have paid for, the rest of the site is for everybody includeing the bit round you unless it is comparteted into individual plots..
> 
> ...


Yup, Ray is right, on a static site that's the way it works, but some are fenced off too, so it depends on the site, you can always ask when you book I suppose.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

That would annoy me intensely too. However it annoys me more having to tell my children off every five minutes for doi g it to others when I have asked them not too :evil:


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Well we are in a good mood tonight the misses has just won the national bowls final and we are sitting here enjoying a glass of red only six people have squeezed between the 3 foot space from our table & chairs and van door . I have drawn up a new game of KERPLUNK using a trip wire and our lawn bowls .
I am definately not the person described by billclear as he must be the one walking past


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

palaceboy said:


> Well we are in a good mood tonight the misses has just won the national bowls final and we are sitting here enjoying a glass of red only six people have squeezed between the 3 foot space from our table & chairs and van door . I have drawn up a new game of KERPLUNK using a trip wire and our lawn bowls .
> I am definately not the person described by billclear as he must be the one walking past


Out of interest how many of the 6 acknowledged you as they squeezed past?

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nature*

Its is human nature.

We make rules.
We break rules.
We take short cuts.
We are rude
We are grumpy.

And it would pi55 me right off.

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I sometimes wonder why people feel the need to get so close - I like a bit of space. However it would never get me as wound up as this thread  a direct word in the miscreants ear would ensure they didnt do it again.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I sometimes wonder why people feel the need to get so close - I like a bit of space. However it would never get me as wound up as this thread  a direct word in the miscreants ear would ensure they didnt do it again.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Di.ck
I have never suggested that we are unfriendly and i always acknowledge a smile or hello with the same but i think these people have different agenda,s . Most of the females are in dressing gowns and the men carrying toilet paper , the women never look you in the eye probably their state of undress in case you engage them in conversation


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why is it that you never get a scantily dressed beauty crossing your pitch?

A guy carrying a roll of toilet paper or a granny in a towelling dressing gown and hair rollers is the norm.

People crossing "my" pitch I can put up with - it's dogs that I have an issue with - but let's not go down that road on this lovely Sunday morning. :lol:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> The bit your van is on is yours for the time you have paid for, the rest of the site is for everybody includeing the bit round you unless it is comparteted into individual plots..
> 
> ...


I take your point, but when they walk under my awning and move my chairs to get past I think I have a right to be pissed off, don't you? :evil:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad we only wild camp, I'd not like to meet some of you lot as I stroll past your vans, toilet roll under arm and trailing the cassette.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Scattycat said:


> ......but when they walk under my awning and move my chairs to get past ....


This does seem a bit extreme and you're right to be upset about it.

I'd have a word with the management as it looks as if they should re-arrange their pitch layout so that no-one feels the need to do this.

G


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> > ......but when they walk under my awning and move my chairs to get past ....
> ...


It was a couple of years ago in early Spring on a Spanish site. We'd arrived late at night. The pitch we were escorted to by the owner was directly behind a family of 5 or 6 who obviously had a long term pitch and it seems always used our pitch as a short-cut and couldn't understand why we complained, after all they were practically residents while we were just passing through. We stopped them coming through in the end but you could cut the atmosphere with a knife.
We originally were only going to stay one night but decided to stay two just to **** them off 

P.S. Oh, I forgot, they also wanted to use part of our pitch to do their BBQ'ing 

I suppose you have to admire their cheek


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds to me a lot of missed opportunities to improve international relations.
No wonder Brits are regarded as arrogant and stand-offish by the rest of Europe.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now I am going to hoist myself on my own Petard if thats how it's spelt.

On the camp site in L'Estartit in Spain where we are for the next four days or so are 3 French tuggers camped just about next to us, they were here when we came yesterday.
They have one of those free standing Gazzeebo's, none of my buisness until come midnight they are all sat under it gabbing away, of course they get louder as the wine flows and then the woman start, woman have high pitched voices that cut through the still night air and are particuly annoying.. 

So here I was laid in bed thinking they will shut up soon, nope!..
I laid there thinking well here I go so at 2am ray gets his shorts on marches out stared straight round then all and shouted at the top of my voice.."SHUT THE FCUK UP" they all stared back in alarm, so one of the younger ones translated what I was saying.. It worked they shut the fcuk up...


So! cough! :roll: 
ray.

Edit.. They have just started striking camp, I must have been too scarey, they are leaving what a shame :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

rayrecrok - well done.

I've always wanted to take a Ken Dodd drum, picture below, away with us and to the tune (?) of 'Come and Join us' give the drum a good thumping whenever there are really, really inconsiderate neighbours on site late at night.

Most others on site would probably approve as they're not getting any sleep as well!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

One of my pet hates too.
When we are on a regimented site such a a CC which we don't very often use the pitches are usually quite obvious and some do have a gap for people to walk between. 
If ours doesn't have one of these "right of ways" I get totally miffed if people decide to use it as one and try to make it impossible for them to get past my chairs, table and barbecue.

James


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> so at 2am ray gets his shorts on marches out stared straight round then all and shouted at the top of my voice.."SHUT THE FCUK UP"


They were french................ why bother with the shorts? :wink:


----------

